# California to sue Trump admin over citizenship question in 2020 census



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FBI 'BETRAYAL'
*Exclusive: American who escaped Al Qaeda captivity says bureau, under Mueller & Comey, abandoned him*


6:29 Former hostage: FBI sacrificed my safety to track terrorists
LiveWhatever happened to doctor critical to Bin Laden's capture?

CENSUS STANDOFF
*California to sue Trump admin over citizenship question in 2020 census*


1:44Trump administration mulls census citizenship question
Possible illegal immigrant with machete accused of trying to kidnap children at Louisiana Walmart


KUSHNER UNDER REVIEW
*WH probes loans worth $500M+ to Trump son-in-law's family business*


WALLACE: 'The long knives are out for Jared Kushner'
 Jared Kushner's security clearance downgraded; he won't receive president's daily brief

MOSCOW'S MOVE
*Russian envoy says retaliation likely after US expels 60 diplomats*


 Trump orders expulsion of dozens of Russian diplomats, closure of consulate in Seattle

Politics
*Stormy Daniels sues Trump's personal attorney for defamation*


Opinion
*Von Spakovsky: Site's data trove for Obama campaign may have violated law*


*TODD STARNES: Republicans must replace Ryan & McConnell*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

States suing ANYONE is getting old. I think a really good counter-suit would be fun to watch.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Kilvinsky said:


> States suing ANYONE is getting old. I think a really good counter-suit would be fun to watch.


Do we have to watch trial? I can't even handle watching news lately ...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

FTH said:


> Do we have to watch trial? I can't even handle watching news lately ...


Just catch the first 3 minutes of the recap by the local and national news. If you skip the last 20 minutes, you'll save your brain.


----------

